# Elvish word for Sun.......



## redline2200 (Mar 13, 2003)

What is the elvish word for sun? I'm not sure whether it is Quenya or Sindarin, but I have two quotes that both use the word "sun" in them.

Remember when Húrin makes a last stand before he is captured and slays 70 orcs? everytime he kills it says that he said


> Aurë entuluva!



Also, in UT, when Voronwë is leaving Tuor he says


> Anar kaluva tielyanna!



The first one is translated "the sun will shine again" at least I think that is what it said because I don't have my book on me.
The Second means "may the sun shine on your path"

Can anyone tell me what exact language these are said in, and what the exact Enlgish translation for "sun" is in these sentences?


----------



## Niniel (Mar 14, 2003)

I think they're both Sindarin, but I'm not sure. But the first one is not translated as 'the sun will shine again' but as 'day shall come again'. So anar (or anor) is the regular word for sun (as in Minas Anor), and aure for day.


----------



## Aulë (Mar 14, 2003)

Anar is Quenyan for Sun
eg, 'Anarya' is Quenyan for 'Sun's-day'


As Niliel said, Aure means 'Day'


----------



## redline2200 (Mar 14, 2003)

Oh yeah, sorry about the mistranslation; I didn't have my copy of the Sil on me, so I just did it from memory. By the way, could anyone tell me what the proper way to pronounce _Aurë entuluva_ is? I've had it as my signature for so long, but I don't even know how to pronounce it.


----------



## Niniel (Mar 14, 2003)

I would say AU-RAY (with AU as in 'hour') EN-TU-LU-VAH, with the 'U' pronounced as in 'brute' (the example Tolkien gives himself in the Appendix to LOTR).


----------

